# River 2 Sea High deep Cranks



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi guys,

has anybody used these lures?

I picked up a couple in the bargain bin at a local tackle shop today - 2 for$12.00. I reckon they might work well on bass.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I expect it's a very deep diving lure, hope there's plenty of water where you wanna troll.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice looking lure Mick. Check the trebles - R2S use crap trebles for their freshwater lures


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

With a lure like this, bass fishing could provide fish over 7cm. (your brown/gold color and the green trout)

Unfortunately they didn't swim true.

Once tuned they swam great and the bass loved watching them from far, far away.

I also vaguely recall hearing a faint splash at the other side of the dam when I chucked one out.

Could be a goer!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice looking lure Hairy.......if I were a Bass, I'd eat it 8)


----------

